# most awkward model/ unit you have ever assembled



## stephen.w.langdon (Jan 1, 2012)

Just spent ages building 40 Grots and have to say they have been the most fiddly unit I have ever built 

Lost a few feet when removing from the sprues that I had to fix, and stabbed my fingers multiple times :laugh:

So this got me to thinking, what is the most awkward model/ unit you have ever assembled for 40K? or othere system company for that matter


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Thunderwolf Calvary specifically the storm shields. For some reason the fucked with me badly.


----------



## The Sturk (Feb 3, 2012)

Finecast anything.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

You think Grots are fiddly? Put together a whole unit of wraiths. Once your hair grows back, post about it.


----------



## The Sturk (Feb 3, 2012)

Iron Angel said:


> You think Grots are fiddly? Put together a whole unit of wraiths. Once your hair grows back, post about it.


If you mean the old metal wraiths, then I agree with you 100%.
The number of times they snapped in half..GDSGSDJKL

The new ones are pretty simple.


----------



## DivineEdge (May 31, 2012)

When you said anything, I said plastic white lions/phoenix guard. 

But only 40k, I don't know. Immortal gun cables were alward, as was the tervigon sac, but I suppose the worst was the old metal zoans. They overbalanced soooo much.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

The Pyrovore. Then again that's probably because the model itself looks so dmn dodgy when looking at it.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

The classic ones I know for being supremely fiddly are the metal thunderfire cannon and the gnoblar scraplauncher (hated assembling mine). In the end I broke my scraplauncher into bits and remade it as a kitbash conversion... it no longer loses 1 bit of trim for every wound it takes (pretty much always used to).


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Old pewter Venerable Dreadnought. Bloody thing won't take its own weight, even when pinned. And it nowhere near fits together properly.


----------



## Brother Droopy (Jun 14, 2011)

Penitent Engines... I have only watched some one put one together and it annoyed me. I have a friend that is planning on running 9 of them in his list and he's always got at least 3 of them broken. He's looking into welding them together now.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Metal Hellcannon.

The molds for the barrel halves were old and distorted so it needed days of hammering, clamping in a vice, and rasping to get them straight enough that I could fill the gaps.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

You havent lived until you have tried to assemble an old metal wraithlord.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> You havent lived until you have tried to assemble an old metal wraithlord.


I have assembled three, so I guess that gives me a buffer against fatal accidents.:grin:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> I have assembled three, so I guess that gives me a buffer against fatal accidents.:grin:


You should be fine, the worst part about them was the false sense of security they give you, you pin and glue them, paint them, put them on the field of battle, everything is going well....then also of a sudden the would ostrich and head and shoulders kiss the dirt!, some times it would be even in slow motion.
if you were lucky and had used the bright lance as the shoulder weapons they would normaly just bend at the waist until the lance turned them into a sort of eldar tripod.

anyway, gamers have never has it so good, also a honourable mention should goto the old land raider crusader and its god awful hurricane bolters.


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> also a honourable mention should goto the old land raider crusader and its god awful hurricane bolters.


Yep, my vote goes for this. Who's bright idea was it to make each bolter individual. It took me forever to stick the thing together, then I lost all enthusiasm to paint it.


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

*Jugger, cannon + elves*



DivineEdge said:


> When you said anything, I said plastic white lions/phoenix guard.


I feel your pain brother... Assembled twenty lions when they first came out that belonged to the store (back when they got new release bits  )
Phoenix guard are horrible. They are the first unit in all my seven/eight years of the hobby where iv started to eagerly assemble a newly opened kit and have given up after five. 

Other horrible kits would be the old metal Hell Cannon, and the metal Khorne Lord on Juggernaught. Too heav to support themselves when drying!!


----------



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

The Malifaux plastic Ten Thunders archers are pretty killer. They have some pretty awkward to put together pieces.

Wyrd has been making minis without much regard for ease of assembly for a while, so it isn't exactly surprising that their plastic stuff isn't the easiest in the world to put together.

However, they did look pretty sweet when they were done.


Edit- oh another crazy group- the Chaos Dwarf warmachines from Forge World:










I mean, it is hard to tell which way is forward on the finished mini...


----------



## stephen.w.langdon (Jan 1, 2012)

bitsandkits said:


> You havent lived until you have tried to assemble an old metal wraithlord.


I have built more of these than I can remember, I still have 3 left in my collection

The original War Walker was also a Nightmare, although I don't have any of these left anymore 

I have to admit that when I originally posted this I was a little annoyed at taking them off the Sprues but they are not the worst that I have built before,

Dark Eldar are also a good one, as I keep on catching my fingers on all the spikes when building :laugh:


----------



## Oldenangry (Oct 31, 2012)

I remember being driven insane by the plastic land speeder when I got my first one.

The old land raider crusader with the metal storm bolters is something I have to second as being a terrible pain to work on.


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm more of a gamer than collecter/painter, so I'm gonna go for metal raptors; my first nearly finished not yet varnished squad and most of them fell over and broke on the table. Not a happy bunny.


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

A forge world Arvus Lighter.

The two halves were up to an inch warped different to each other. In opposite directions.


----------



## Melikor40k (Feb 7, 2011)

forgeworld renegades, they are all warped beyond comprehension and none of the arms fit the torsos without copious amounts of greenstuff


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Old pewter Daemon Prince.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

bitsandkits said:


> anyway, gamers have never has it so good, also a honourable mention should goto the old land raider crusader and its god awful hurricane bolters.





Oldenangry said:


> I remember being driven insane by the plastic land speeder when I got my first one.
> 
> The old land raider crusader with the metal storm bolters is something I have to second as being a terrible pain to work on.





SonofVulkan said:


> Yep, my vote goes for this. Who's bright idea was it to make each bolter individual. It took me forever to stick the thing together, then I lost all enthusiasm to paint it.


This, totally this. I must have spent 3 hours and 2 drill bits building those the 5th and final time I built my land raider crusader. I pinned fucking EVERYTHING on those that time.


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Hmm grots are intersting... might say battle wagons there's some incorrect bit of the mold or the instuctions are wrong (the problem is the roof for the front cabin). Thats all I've had expericne with that was kind of hard


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

I hate all the new necron infantry, whereas with the old warriors there was a socket for everything to go in, it didn't need to dry fully and it would support itself, new stuff just has flat wrists so you either hold it together then realise it is t the right angle all something looks really odd, or just leave it to fall apart.

However I think the worst would be the old metal CSM havocs, I gave up on pinning and ended up using s*** loads of green stuff, the arms didn't even reach the weapons!


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

The most complex was my dreamforge leviathan. Beautifully engineered but the feet and legs were very complex, easily more difficult to assemble than the legs and feet of the reaver and warhound, and the torso hydraulics were very difficult to assemble. Beautiful model though. The old metal hive tyrant was not much fun and neither was the metal nurgle demon prince. The metal chaos dread was such a pain that i ended up remodelling it totally.


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

The old warhammer fantasy giant (the fat one) and the old metal empire griffon. Those arms and wings weighted a ton and just wont stay up!!!


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

The metal VC Black Coach. Every time I used it in a game something fell off whether it be something small like one of the torches or something major like the rear axle... transporting it was a nightmare too.

For recent models there are parts of the Demigryph Knights kit that are horrible to try and put together. Luckily I had white tac to keep stuff in place but there are bits where you need to position it without having it glued in order to line up other bits that need to be glued at the same time... if that makes sense

Edit; I'd just like to agree with Dave too. I put a hellcannon together and painted it for the storm of chaos when I worked in my old flgs and wow that took a long time bending the barrel into something resembling a straight line


----------



## crimson skull (Aug 3, 2008)

For me it would have to be the forge world ork battle fortress which came in at over 100 parts and no instructions!


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Upper tail section on the Thunder Guppy (Storm Raven).

I have built three of these cocksuckers and EVERY FUCKING TIME I put the wing on BACKWARDS. 

If it was a normal model (Read as an F-16, F-15, or something similar) it would be leading edge center cutting away from the hull.

Not this thing ... fucking brick straight leading edge and on the back of it ... you know, where it is not cutting any wind, that is where these fucking brilliant sonsabitches put the angle .... bastards.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

OIIIIIIO said:


> Upper tail section on the Thunder Guppy (Storm Raven).
> I have built three of these cocksuckers and EVERY FUCKING TIME I put the wing on BACKWARDS.


Don't feel bad mate, I do it all the time too on my Storm Magpies. Aerodynamics and aesthetics take over and I build it "wrong".

My most "awkward" model I ever built was my Ordo Hereticus Inquisitor conversion from a Death Jester.
I'd done the red hair and was just finishing sculpting the boobies when my wife came to see what I was doing ...... 
"Hey that looks like me!"
Awkward ......


----------



## rayrod64 (Apr 19, 2011)

I hated the those bolters on the crusader all the ammo feeds fell off time and time again till i just left them off


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Metal Hive Tyrant, absolutely heated that thing no end. Same to for the metal Beasts of Nurgle. 

Though one I had problems with bit was worth it in the end. Demon Prince of Nurgle. Was one of my first ever models. The model itself wasn't a pain, but I wanted it to have wings, so ordered some Balrog wings, they was my first experience with green stuff and metal to plastic. Absolutely hated it, no matter how many times I tried the wings wouldn't stay. Eventually 3 days later I got them finished. But I hated those 3 days, get home from school, try again, fail, next day, get home from school, try again, fail. I had only been in the hobby for 5 months or so at the time, almost stopped me all together


----------



## Waaagh_Skabfang (Feb 12, 2013)

Battman said:


> might say battle wagons there's some incorrect bit of the mold or the instuctions are wrong (the problem is the roof for the front cabin).


I would deffinately agree with this, It took forever for me to workout how that damn roof gets on the top and even now it still doesnt look right.

Another I would mention are the thousand sons and noise marine upgrade packs they have brought out quite recently, the front half of the torsos for the thousand sons are smaller than the standard CSM back half of the torsos. The noise marines Sonic weaponry (excluding the blast masters) don't match up with the arms...I have no clue how they could have managed that.

It took just glueing the ends of the arms to the plastic part of the shoulder joint and not putting them on the finecast parts entirely, when putting on their shoulders and bolters it covers it up so that the naked eye won't see the difference. :S

The noise marines were made difficult by finding a position that would suit them right and it took just making their left hands not even connecting with the guns to make it work. :headbutt:


----------

